# Getting ready for ADI



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

With it being such a nice day i tought i would start getting the bodywork ready for next weekend
1st time the car has seen the DA polisher all over her

didnt get many pictures during

deep key mark [smiley=bigcry.gif] 









Meguiars DA Microfiber and the compound left it like this 









50/50 of the bonnet almost all the swirls are gone just a few deep ones left









best close up of the bonnet i could get with the iphone


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Nice work mate but you need a new expansion tank the old one is letting you down a bit


----------



## Amaranth (Aug 13, 2008)

adam-tt said:


> With it being such a nice day i tought i would start getting the bodywork ready for next weekend
> 1st time the car has seen the DA polisher all over her
> 
> didnt get many pictures during
> ...


My address is.......


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Looking good mate


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

Nice work Adam bring the DA along to the RR day and I'll let you do mine


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

It wasnt looking so pretty today after god know's what type of bird decided to take the biggest shit possible down the drivers door :evil:


----------

